# another exhaust question



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm working with redline motorsports on the turbo setup. the one thing i haven't figured out is how to route the exhaust. because it's a single turbo i'll only have a single exit. right now the plan is to run a single 3.5" all the way back and exit in the stock location. i'm debating on whether to split it with dual exit or even a center exit in the rhys millen rear bumper?
what do you guys think? also looking into what muffler and cat will work best with the turbo. i appreaciate the help


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

my opinion would be to keep a single, large diameter pipe. Turbos like to breathe.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be really cool to exit center of the car, a lot of the SRT4 guys are using the spiral flow mufflers from, I think, flow pro..... they quite the car down and still flow very well, as for the cats I would use Random Technologies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

YES! Random Tech cats are the best in the business !!! Little pricey, but not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

im a big fan and have even seen borlas x series on turbo camaro sound really good have borla on pickup no cab res and seen and been in a 8 sec pro srteet 67 nova with borlas sounds bad ass but as said in other topic everybodies intitaled to there own opinion.....


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks For The Input...what Kind Of Tips Would You Recommend?
For Both The Single Or The Center Exit


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

((((STUPID QUESTION)))) Y use cats besides of emissions????


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

car still has to pass MA inspection...it's my daily driver


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

for $50 and a 2 cases of beer you can get one inspected in texas!!!!!!


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

MA lawmakers are damn near nazi's...but we can all thank CA for these wonderful laws....thanks though


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

dont know much about gas & turbo's but on diesel the cooler the exhaust temps the more horsepower or fuel you can put to it is gas the same way?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

somewhat, yeah.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

while we are learning how come a stock diesel can take 30+psi of boost and a heavily modded gas 20+


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

easy, a diesel has no ignition system, it relies solely on compression.


----------

